# Looking for a cool Kindle photo for a free Wordpress theme



## andrej (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm going to release a free Kindle Wordpress theme on my WP themes site and I would need a cool Kindle photo for the header.

Anyone is willing to let me use your Kindle photo on my Wordpress theme? If yes, please post your photos below. I will choose something.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## andrej (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you. A bigger picture would be better and I don't like the background very much.

Anyone else has any good Kindle photo?


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's one I threw together. Not sure what you're looking for though.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

